# 60 shells



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

i jsut got 60 or so shell decoys and i was woundering if this would be enough to shoot some geese? i have never hunted them before but i am looking to get into it now that i have soem decoys. i got a doz and a half floating decoys, and my question with those is shuld i just bury the keel in the field or jsut leav them in the truck? and will the ducks come in to the canadians like they do to the snow decoys?


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

Yes that is plenty to kill birds. I would keep the floaters in the truck, and yes ducks will most definatly go into an all canada spread.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

60 is more than enough. Don't bother with the floaters unless you really want to. Yeah ducks will come to your dekes. As much as I hate them, a robo duck is your deadliest weapon when field hunting ducks.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I guess a day in the field with 60 shells is better then not going. Just make sure you are where they want to be. And dont set your expectations to high.


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

yeah i an more into the duck scene but i figured i could kill to birds with one stone in a field. i have a mojo i will probubly bring out there too but i dont have a remote shut off so i will probubly have to put it right next to my blind so i can shut it off when the geese come?


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

we have used floaters in the field before and they work fine just put a clump of dirt or something underneith to balance them


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Honestly the more and more I hunt these birds, the less and less I believe that beautiful decoys have anything to do with them decoying or not. I think location and concealment show up much higher on the list than flocked tails and having 37 different decoy poses throughout the spread. I'm not saying there's anything wrong with having those things, I'm just saying that I don't buy the notion that things like that are what seal the deal.

I'd say there's no reason to have low expectations with a shell spread. Just my couple cents.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Im with Diver on that I don't think that the decoys finish the birds the hunter does. If you think that the decoys make a difference you have been drinking to much Kool Aid. Shells are great decoys and you will get some birds.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

That's plenty, when I first started hunting geese we used 24 Magnum shells the first two years. We killed alot of geese, and part of that was due to how well we hid ourselves. We didn't have layout blinds, a trailer, I didn't have expensive calls, cool looking camo. We used the natural surroundings and we killed geese man. I agree with the above if you think you HAVE to have fullbodies or a HUGE spread your drinking KoolAid :lol: although that stuff is very nice to have and I don't think I would want to hunt any other way now!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

fubar said:


> i jsut got 60 or so shell decoys and i was woundering if this would be enough to shoot some geese?


Of course it is. You could shoot geese with fewer decoy's even.


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

sweet, im lookin forward to hiting the field. do the teal do much field work or mostly bigger ducks?


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

we have seen some teal feeding in the field in the past weekends.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

fubar said:


> sweet, im lookin forward to hiting the field. do the teal do much field work or mostly bigger ducks?


I wouldn't put my money on landing too many teal, although it will happen from time to time. Mallards are usually the primary target in the fields.


----------



## vizslaking (Sep 24, 2004)

:beer: You're gonna do just fine. Remember the 3 S's of goose hunting, scout, scout, scout. Oh, and the 3 C's consealment, consealment, consealment. Me and a friend got into this about 5 years ago and started with 2 dozen wind socks and we shot geese, thanks to the S's and C's I spoke of earlier.

Good luck, and there's no need to tell you to have fun cus trust me, when 12 big birds come floating in on you, and all you can hear is honking and wind crossing over their wings, you'll be haveing fun.


----------



## Flightstopper (Sep 5, 2008)

diver_sniper said:


> Honestly the more and more I hunt these birds, the less and less I believe that beautiful decoys have anything to do with them decoying or not. I think location and concealment show up much higher on the list than flocked tails and having 37 different decoy poses throughout the spread. I'm not saying there's anything wrong with having those things, I'm just saying that I don't buy the notion that things like that are what seal the deal.
> 
> I'd say there's no reason to have low expectations with a shell spread. Just my couple cents.


I totally agree!! Don't forget calling too!! Somewhat overrated in the early season!!


----------



## huntngeese (Sep 26, 2008)

If I am hunting by myself with a layout blind I use only 2 dozen decoys and in 15-30 minutes I have killed my 4 geese. That is the first 2-3 waves of 2's 3's or 5 geese in each wave. Location is the key. If you are where they want to be than you will have no problem. Anybody that says you have to have 120 or more decoys out there for Canada's is having to hide 4-8 blinds. I will hunt all hunting season with no more than 3 dozen goose decoys all the way down to 5 decoys in the field when the snow is 3 to 4 inches thick, BUT YOU BETTER BE ON THE X with only 5 decoys

Good Luck to you. Hope you have a good hunt


----------



## austin_bv11 (Dec 9, 2007)

dude we use 12 and shot geese


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

60 shells is more than enough. I would guess on average I put out 3-4 dozen. I can put out upwards of 100+ decoys (most of them FB's) but sometimes I only use 6-9 G&H Magnum Shells. Really depends on the situation, sometimes less is more.

I wouldn't bother messing aroundwith the floaters out in a field...


----------



## POWteam (Aug 26, 2008)

Vizslacking and Dive-sniper are dead on the money.


----------



## jake urich (Feb 25, 2008)

You will be fine with that spread. In northern IL where we hunt it's tough to find places to hunt and almost none of the farmers will let you drive out in field so about 80% of are hunts are walking only so we will use 4-6 doz shells and 1-2 doz north winds which with blinds is about all 3 guys can carry in one trip and we managed 293 honkers last season. It's as much where you hunt and how you hunt as anything. I have a few places where I can drive in and use our FB's and our results are about the same.

pumpgunner


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

yea i have 16 decoys and that is just fine.


----------

